# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 25 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأثنين 25 يناير 2021



كتابة : عارف ساتي
 الصدى ::-

جوميز : أقصر تجاربي في التدريب كانت مع المريخ لهذا السبب 

المريخ يسجل عمار طيفور عبر الفيفا ويضم العجب....الرشيد وبخيت لكشفه الأفريقي 
(الصدى) تكشف أسباب غياب السماني الصاوي عن المباريات والتدريبات 

الأحمر الوهاج ::-

التازي يتكفل بإعادة قيد كل مطلقي السراح
رئيس الشرف يسلم جوازات الرباعي الأجنبي اليوم..... وعقوبات الثلاثي تنتهي في فبراير
وقفة احتجاجية تزامنت مع اجتماع لجان الإتحاد
لعبة (الكرسي الفني)... دستة مدربين خلال أربعة مواسم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..المريخ السوداني يتعاقد مع الصربي ميودراغ جيسيك
 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم يكشف النادي موعد وصول المدرب الجديد، لكنّه أكّد إكمال الاتّفاق معه.
أعلن نادي المريخ  التعاقد مع المدرب الصربي، ميودراغ جيسيك، لتوليّ الأمور الفنية للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.



وقال  النادي بحسب الموقع الرسمي، الأثنين” رسميًا النادي يتعاقد مع المدرب  الصريي ميودراغ جيسيك بعد أنّ توصّل معه رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال إلى  اتّفاقٍ لقيادة الفريق إلى المرحلة المقبلة”.
والأحد، غادر مدرب المريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز منصبه في النادي، معلنًا تعاقده مع سيمبا التنزاني على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وينافس المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وكانت القرعة قد أوقعته في  المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب  الأنغولي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الاستئنافات تصدم نادي الهلال بشأن”رمضان وبخيت وود الرشيد” 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الاستئنافات قرّرت تحويل نقاط هلال كادوقلي إلى نادي حي الوادي نيالا بعد قبول استئنافه.
أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، قرارًا قضى برفض  استئناف نادي الهلال ضد قرار لجنة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بشأن رمضان  عجب، بخيت خميس، ومحمد الرشيد.



وقالت  لجنة الاستئنافات” تمّ قبول استئناف نادي الهلال شكلاً، فيما رفض موضوعًا  وتمّ تأييد كافة القرارات الصادرة من لجنة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين”.
وكان نادي الهلال قد دفع باستئنافٍ ضد قرار لجنة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين الصادر في التاسع عشر من يناير الجاري.
وطالب الهلال بإلغاء قرار اللجنة القاضي باعتماد اللاعبين لنادي المريخ  وتأكّيد صحة العقودات الموقّعة معه وإعلان بطلان التفويض الصادر من اتحاد  الكرة، واستبدال عقوبة منع نادي المريخ من التسجيل من فترة واحدةٍ إلى  فترتين كاملتين متتاليتين.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميودراج يسيتش مدربًا للمريخ السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ميودراج يسيتش
تعاقد  المريخ السوداني، صباح اليوم الإثنين، مع المدرب الصربي ميودراج يسيتش،  خلفًا للفرنسي ديدييه جوميز، الذي تخلى عن عقده السابق الأحمر، يوم الجمعة  الماضي، وتعاقد مع سيمبا التنزاني، أمس الأحد.

وعلم  من مصادر خاصة، أن ميودراج يسيتش وقع مع المريخ لمدة موسم واحد.

وكان رئيس المريخ، آدم سوداكال، قد فاوض ميودراج يسيتش، أمس الأحد، حتى كللت محاولاته بالنجاح، فجر اليوم الإثنين.

ويتوقع أن يصل المدرب الصربي، إلى السودان، خلال 48 ساعة، ليباشر مهامه خلال فترة توقف الدوري السوداني الممتاز. 

يذكر  أن آخر محطات ميودراج يسيتش، كانت مع الإسماعيلي المصري في 2019، وسبق له  تدريب الاتفاق ونجران في السعودية، والعربي الكويتي والاتحاد الليبي  والصفاقسي التونسي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كواليس الاجتماع الأخير لجوميز في المريخ.. وورطة الشرط الجزائي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جوميز من مؤتمر تقديمه في سيمبا 

تلقى نادي المريخ السوداني صدمة كبرى اليوم الأحد بإعلان انتقال مدربه الفرنسي ديديه جوميز إلى نادي سيمبا التنزاني.

يأتي  ذلك بعدما نجح جوميز في صناعة فريق المريخ الحالي، وقاده لتحقيق انتصارات  قارية ومحلية قوية، رغم الظروف الفنية الصعبة التي واجهت الفريق الأحمر  الذي يفقد 4 لاعبين منذ بداية الموسم بسبب مشكلات تعاقدية.

ويزيد  موقف جوميز ورحيله إلى سيمبا، تعقيد الأمور الفنية في المريخ، لا سيما أن  الفريقين وقعا في مجموعة واحدة بدوري أبطال أفريقيا رفقة الأهلي المصري  (حامل اللقب) وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي.

وكان نادي المريخ قد تفاجأ بطلب  من جوميز لعقد اجتماع يوم الخميس الماضي، بحضور رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال،  قبل مباراة توتي في الدوري بيوم واحد.

وخلال ذلك الاجتماع كشف جوميز  أنه تلقى عرضا من ناد تونسي، قبل أن يؤكد رغبته في البقاء والاستمرار في  حال رفعه راتبه الحالي ليعادل العرض التونسي.

وقال مصدر مطلع من نادي المريخ ل:  "المدرب جوميز كان يتحصل على راتب قدره 5 آلاف دولار أمريكي، وقد تقاضى كل  مرتباته السابقة، لكن رغبته في مضاعفة الراتب فاجأت مسؤولي المريخ تماما".

وبعد  نهاية مباراة توتي ودع جوميز لاعبي المريخ، وتوجه بعد عدة ساعات في مساء  الجمعة لمطار الخرطوم، بتذكرة سفر قطعها نادي المريخ له للتوجه إلى بلاده  فرنسا عن طريق الخطوط التركية.

وتزامن سفر جوميز مع توقف الدوري السوداني لمدة 10 أيام لإعداد المنتخب الأول، لكن المدرب غير وجهته من فرنسا إلى تنزانيا.

وأعلن  نادي المريخ نهار اليوم الأحد، في أول رد فعل له، أنه بصدد تقديم شكوى  رسمية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)، ضد المدرب الفرنسي، بعدما أخل  بعقده، وفقا للنادي السوداني.

لكن الخطوة القانونية المقبلة للنادي  السوداني ربما يهدد جدواها الشرط الجزائي بين جوميز والمريخ، الذي تبلغ  قيمته مرتب شهر واحد يدفعه حال رحيله.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: سنرد الصاع صاعين لجوميز وسيمبا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جوميز 
عبر  المريخ عن استنكاره لتصرف مديره الفني السابق، الفرنسي ديدييه جوميز، الذي  تعاقد مع سيمبا التنزاني، اليوم الأحد، بعد يومين فقط من آخر مباراة  للفريق بالدوري السوداني.

وقال أحمد مختار، عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ، والناطق باسمه، إن ما قام به المدير الفني يعتبر تصرفا غريبا.

وأضاف  مختار: "كنا نعتقد ان المدرب محترف ويحترم تعاقده، مع نادٍ كبير بحجم  المريخ، لكن ما قام به غير احترافي ولا أخلاقي، لذا سنقوم بمقاضاته لدى  الفيفا والكاف، بسبب ذهابه لنادٍ منافس، دون إنهاء عقده مع المريخ، الذي  يستمر لمدة عام، ومضى منه 3 أشهر فقط".

وأردف:  "نعمل في مجلس الإدارة، على المحافظة على حفظ حقوق النادي بالقانون، من  جوميز وسيمبا، باعتبار ان النادي التنزاني انتهج أساليب غير سليمة في  المنافسة، لتعاقده مع مدرب لديه عقد مستمر مع النادي".

وأكمل الناطق  الرسمي: "التصرف المستفز الذي قام به المدرب، سيرد عليه أبطال المريخ  الأشاوس، في جميع مباريات دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، وبصورة أخص  أمام سيمبا، حيث سنرد له الصاع صاعين في الميدان".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قرارات إجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات بشأن ثلاثي المريخ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم

لجنــــة الاستئتافـــــات

التاريخ : 24/1/2021

الرقم: ل/أ س/ع/1

قرار

تقدم نادي  الهلال الخرطوم بإستئناف ضد قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بالرقم 24/2020 الصادر بتاريخ 19/1/2011 بشأن اللاعبين الثلاث (رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس) ملتمساً  الغاء قرار اللجنة بإعتماد اللاعبين لنادي المريخ الخرطوم وتأكيد صحة العقودات الموقعة معه مع اعلان بطلان التفويض الصادر من ادارة الاتحاد بتفويض سلطات غرفة المنازعات للجنة شئون اللاعبين مع احالة نادي المريخ الخرطوم وكذلك مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط مع استبدال عقوبة منع نادي المريخ الخرطوم من التسجيل فترة واحدة الي فترتين كاملتين متتاليتين .

من حيث الشكل :-

قدم الاستئناف خلال القيد الزمني وسددت رسومه القانونية  لذا فهو  مقبول شكلاً.

من حيث الموضوع :-

بعد الاطلاع علي قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ومذكرة نادي الهلال الخرطوم المستأنف سنقوم بمناقشة الاسباب الواردة بالاستئناف تباعاً مستصحبين النصوص الواردة بلائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 ومن ثم اصدار القرار بشأن الاستئناف وذلك كما يلي:-

اولاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان المادة 53/2 من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لا تعطي الادارة الحق في منح سلطات غرفة فض المنازعات للجنة اوضاع اللاعبين وبالتالي خالفت الادارة اللوائح الدولية وكذلك خالفت نص المادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 حيث ان طبيعة الغرفة تختلف عن لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين في تكوينها , اللجنة ابتداءاً تشير الي ان القرار المشار اليه من قبل المستانف (نادي الهلال الخرطوم) (وهو التفويض) قرار صادر من مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا ينعقد الاختصاص للجنة الاستئنافات حتي تقوم بالنظر فيه حيث ان سلطات واختصاصات  لجنة الاستئنافات محددة علي سبيل الحصر وفق النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وكذلك وفق للائحة الانضباط لسنة 2018 (انظر المادة  116 منه) والتي تقرأ (لايجوز تقديم استئناف ضد اي قرار صادر من لجنة الانضباط او لجان وهيئات الاتحاد الاخري وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة ومراجعة قرار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني والنظر فيه)

ثانياً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان الطريقة التي عقد بها اجتماع لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مخلة وغير قانونية وغير محايدة بحضور اثنين وهما ليس من اصحاب المؤهلات القانونية اما بقية الحضور تم عبر خدمة الفيديو وهما اثنان وهذا يخالف اللائحة الدولية  , التي تشير الي الزامية الحضور في الاجتماع الذي اتخذ فيه القرار  او نقول طالما ان هنالك قرار صادر بتفويض اللجنة من قبل مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فليس من حق اللجنة مراجعته كما ذكرنا  وطالما ان المستأنف لم يطعن في صحة  الحضور الواقعي عبر تقنية الفيديو بل اقر بحضورها عبره وفي ظل الاعتراف والعمل بتقنية الفيديو في كل المجالات بما في ذلك الاتحادات الوطنية وغيرها بما ذلك الفيفا فلا مجال للتقرير بعدم قانونية الاجتماع الذي عقد وصدرت فيه القرارات محل الاستئناف.

ثالثاً:-

جاء في الاستئناف ان اللجنة قد قامت بالفصل في النزاع مرة اخري وان ذلك يخالف مبدأ حجية الامر المقضي فيه , واللجنة هنا تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في هذه الجزئية حيث ان الامر المقضي فيه هو الامر الذي استنفذ كافة درجات التقاضي او امتنع صاحب الحق في الاستئناف من استعجال حقه وانتهت المدة القانونية بشرط ان يتم الفصل في موضوع النزاع وهذا لا ينطبق علي الحالة التي امامنا حيث سبق ان قامت لجنة الاستئنافات بالغاء القرارات السابقة لعدم الاختصاص واصبحت في حكم العدم وبالتالي فصل لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين جاء بموجب تفويض وبمثابة حكم ابتدائي وما يدعم  هذا القول هذا الاستئناف الذي تنظر فيه اللجنة الان.

رابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة غير محايدة لانها لم تسلك سبل القانون عندما اعتمدت اللاعبين الثلاث لنادي المريخ الخرطوم بالرغم من تحايل مسئول السيستم بالنادي من خلال تقديم وتاخير اسماء اللاعبين , اللجنة تختلف تماماً مع ما جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم حيث ان قرار اللجنة قد صادف صحيح القانون وذلك لما يلي:-

لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين لسنة 2018 والتي جاءت متوافقة مع اللوائح الدولية لم تمنع اللاعب من انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع (انظر المادة 24 من اللائحة) بل اشارت الي تبعات انهاء العقد دون سبب مشروع ممثلة في التعويض عن التدريب وسداد الشرط الجزائي ومصروفات التسجيل وبتوقيع اللاعبين لعقودات اخري مع نادي المريخ الخرطوم هذا يشير ضمناً الي ان اللاعبين قد انهوا عقوداتهم مع المستأنف في ظل عدم وجود نص في اللائحة يحدد شكل انهاء العقد ( صراحة او ضمناً ,  كتابة او شفاهة)
اللائحة لم تمنع تعدد العقود (انظر المادة 25 الفقرة 10) التي تقرأ (اذا قام المحترف بتوقيع اكثر من عقد واحد يغطي الفترة نفسها تطبق الاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذه اللائحة)
انهاء العقودات يتفق مع ارادة المستانف واللاعبين عندما اوردوا شرطاً جزائياً في العقود  ولا بد ان نشير الي ان الاندية في مختلف العالم فطنت لعدم امكانية حماية لاعبيها واستقرار عقوداتهم بموجب اللوائح الا برفع قيمة الشرط الجزائي في ظل عدم المنع من انهاء العقد بسبب غير مشروع من خلال اللائحة الدولية.
خامساً:

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة لم تلتزم بالقوانين الوطنية مثل قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984 خاصة وان العقودات التي وقعها نادي الهلال متفقة مع الاوضاع القانونية  , اللجنة تختلف مع ما جاء حيث ان اللائحة هي الواجبة التطبيق ابتداءاً ومع ذلك لم تخالف اللجنة القوانين الوطنية حيث ان قانون  العمل لسنة 1997 لم يمنع العامل من انهاء عقده بصورة منفردة فقط يتحمل تبعات ذلك (انظر المادة 50 فقرة (2) و(3) منه).

سادساً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الرخطوم بأن اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة نادي المريخ للجنة الانضباط كما انها اخطات عندما عاقبت نادي المريخ الخرطوم مرة واحدة بالرغم من ان اللائحة تنص علي العقوبة كحد اقصي لفترتين كاملتين.

اللجنة لا توافق المستأنف في طلباته حيث ان المادة 24 فقرة 4/أ نصت علي الاتي: (يجب تطبيق عقوبات رياضية علي اي نادي يثبت اخلاله بالعقد او التحريض عن الاخلال بالعقد اثناء الفترة المحلية ) ولجنة اوضاع اللاعبين (المفوضة) التزمت بالنص وعاقبت نادي المريخ بالمنع لفترة واحدة كما ان اللجنة لم تجد سبباً لزيادة عقوبة المنع حيث انها عقوبة قاسية ولم تتجه نية المشرع في التشديد وذلك عندما نصت علي الحد الاقصي ولم تنص علي  الحد الادني وترك الامر لسلطة الجهة المختصة في توقيع العقوبة.

وعليه لا نري سبباً للتدخل في تقديرات اللجنة التي جاءت في اطار القانون.

سابعاً:-

جاء في استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ان اللجنة اخطأت عندما لم تقم باحالة مسئول السيستم بالاتحاد للجنة الانضباط لتقاعسه عن عمله  , اللجنة لم تجد سبباً مقنعاً مسنود بوقائع تجعلنا نوافق المستأنف في طلبه.

وعليه ولكل ما جاء  نقرر الاتي:-

1- قبول الاستئناف شكلاً
2- رفض استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم موضوعاً وتأييد كافة القرارات الصادرة من لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين (المفوضة)
                       عبدالعزيز علي سيد احمد
                        رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات

تخطر الاطراف المعنية بالقرار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الإستئنافات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعتبر هلال كادوقلي خاسراً 2-0 في مباراته ضد الوادي نيالا لعدم تواجد لاعب تحت السن في مباراة الفريقين خلال الـ 90دقيقه ...




حي الوادي نيالا[2][0]هلال كادوقلي 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق. ـــ جعفر سليمان




لايستقيم الظل والعود أعوج! 

ومضى قوميز كما مضى آخرين ..وسأتي آخر ويمضي بذات العجالة! 
لن يستقيم والعود أعوج، وهي الحقيقة التي يدركها الجميع، والمشكلة التي يعرفها أكثر المريخاب بعداً عنه، ولكن في ذات الوقت، يعجز الجميع عن حلها! 
مشكلة المريخ في شخص إسمه سوداكال قادته ظروف سيئة جداً ليتحكم في المريخ، وقد ساعده عدد من أبناء المريخ بكل أسف، ظنا منهم بأنهم يقدمون شخصا، ينهي أيام الأخ جمال الوالي بالمريخ، وهذه هي الحقيقة مجردة بدون مساحيق، وبكل قبحها. 
لن تصل العافية لجسد المريخ طالما أن هناك داء عضال يسيطر عليه، إسمه سوداكال، ولن يتعافى المريخ أبداً طالما أننا ..(كلنا) دون إستثناء نقف موقف المتفرج، ونكتفي فقط (بالنقة) والتأفف على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي! 
ذات السبب الذي قاد المريخ إلى هذا الوضع الكارثي، هو ذاته الذي يعجز كل أهل البيت المريخي من التدخل لإنهاء أيام هذا الكابوس الكريه! 
تراخي كل أبناء المريخ وعزوفهم عن نيل العضوية، وإنتظار قلة قليلة تلعب دور المنقذ سيمدد أيام هذا السوداكال الغريب، وسنظل نردد ذات العبارات الساخطة، ونلعن أيام هذا الرجل الذي أتى بإرادتنا، عندما فتحنا له أبواب النادي ليلج منها في أيام كالحة السواد. 
وسيظل سوداكال متمدداً يسرح ويمرح، ويفعل ما يحلو له، لأنه وجد وبكل أسف كيان هش وضعيف، وبلا وجيع، بل وجد سنداً من ألد أعداء المريخ عبر التأريخ، وأعنى شداد ومن معه من كارهي المريخ! 
ماذا يفيدنا الحديث والجدل المستمر على مدار ساعات اليوم، عن سوء سوداكال، وأنه أورث النادي سمعة سيئة، وأنه فعل وأنه سيفعل، وأنه وأنه!! 
لن يجدي هذا بكل تأكيد، فقط ما سينفع معه ومع كل من يريد طمس تأريخ المريخ، وتشويه صورته، غير (العين الحمراء)، هذا إن إردنا الإنعتاق من هذا الوثاق اللئيم المسمى سوداكال! 
والعين الحمراء تبدأ من محاصرته، ومطالبته بترك النادي فوراً،  وفي ذات الإتجاه، المطالبة بفتح باب العضوية لكل المريخبا، وتنظيم الصفوف وحشد أكبر عدد ممكن من المريخاب الخلصاء، من أصحاب الوجعة وطاة الجمر، وليس من محاربي الكيبوردات! 
يجب أن يصل صوت كل مريخي لهذا الشخص الغريب الذي يعبث بالمريخ، وبأهله، وبتأريخه، وقد جعل نادي المريخ خلال سنوات أربعة ماضية، نادياً سيئ السمعة، يخرج منه المدربون وهم يتحدثون عن النادي كأسواء ما يكون الحديث! 
أما يكفي التسجيل الصوتي للمسلمي الذي كشف فيه حقيقة سوداكال هذا، لتغضب كل جماهير المريخ وتخرج عن بكرة أبيها تطالبه بالرحيل فوراً!!
وصف التونسي ..المسلمي لمن يفترض أن يكون رئيسا لنادي المريخ بتلك الأوصاف والتي أقلها أنه (محتال) فيه إساءة بالغة لنادي المريخ وتأريخه، وبرغم ذلك صمت الجميع واكتفينا بتبادل التسجيل الصوتي وكانما هذا كل شيء يجب أن نفعله.! 
كل من عمل مع هذا الرجل، خرج من عنده ساخطاً ناغماً عليه، حتى من وقفوا معه، ضد كل أهل البيت المريخي تنكر لهم، وركلهم عند أول منحنى في طريقه إلى فرض دكتاتوريته على المريخ، فجعلهم الآن يعضون بنان الندم لكونهم فضلوه على كل أهل المريخ. 
سنظل نلعن ونسخط، ونسب، ونطالب بإبعاد ، أو إبتعاد سوداكال، ولن يبارح ذلك حيز مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي الضيق برغم إتساعها، ولن يكون هناك جديد غير المزيد من الأسى والأسف على ما آل إليه حال المريخ، والسبب فيه جمهوره! 
فهل تحدث المعجزة، ويهب كل شعب المريخ هبة واحده من أجل تغيير هذا الواقع الكريه بإرادة لا تعرف المستحيل.! 
في نقاط 
المشكلة ليست في تعادل المريخ أمام توتي الذي فجز هذه الأوضاع، فيمكن أن يتعادل المريخ مع فريق من الدرجة الثالثة وهو في أفضل الأوضاع. 
المشكلة الحقيقية في بقاء وإستمرار سوداكال لفترة أطول مما ينبغي أن يخرج فيها غير مأسوف عليه. 
الأزمة الحقيقية تتمثل في ضعف تنظيم صفوف الجماهير المريخية بغرض إطاحته بعيدا عن النادي الذي لا يتشرف بأمثاله.! 
وأم المشاكل، وأكبر أزمة هي تنظيرنا جميعا دون التحرك ليرى منا سوداكال ومن يقف معه ما لا يسرهم.! 
ولن تحل تلك المشاكل مالم يتحرك جمهور المريخ ، وأن يستجيبوا للدعوة القوية التي وجهها السيد محمد الياس محجوب الذي وضع بها الكرة بملعب جماهير النادي! 
فهل تحدث المعجزة!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الساحل ينتزع الصدارة في جولة تراجع الهدافين
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






حمل الأسبوع السادس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في النسخة 26، الإثارة في العديد من المباريات ال8 التي لعبت على مدار 3 أيام.

وتحققت العديد من المفاجآت وانتفضت فرق، بينما أحرز لاعبون لأول مرة، وسجل آخرون أهدافا مهمة للغاية.


النتائج

الفوز تحقق بنتيجة (1/0) في مباريات هي:

الأمل على الهلال الفاشر، والأهلي الخرطوم على الخرطوم الوطني، والهلال كادقلي على حي العرب، وهلال الساحل على الشرطة القضارف.

وتحقق الفوز بنتيجة (2/0) في مباراتين: الهلال على الأهلي شندي، والأهلي مروي على المريخ الفاشر.

تعادل بطعم الفوز

التعادل  ظهر في مباراتين بالجولة السادسة، كان الأول سلبيا بين الهلال الاُبَيِّض  وحي الوادي نيالا، والثاني بين المريخ والوافد الجديد توتي بنتيجة (1/1)،  وهو تعادل بطعم الفوز لأن توتي كان قد خسر بخماسية نظيفة من طرف القمة  الآخر في الجولة السابقة.

نال توتي أيضا شرف أنه أول فريق يعطل  المريخ هذا الموسم، وهز مهاجمه نادر بابكر شباك المريخ كثاني لاعب يفعل  ذلك، بعد مهاجم الهلال الابيض معاذ القضارف في الجولة الخامسة.

هلال الساحل المزعج

من  واقع النتائج، أزعج هلال الساحل فريقي القمة، وذلك لأنه تصدر بجدارة،  بفارق نقطة عن الهلال والمريخ، حيث رفع رصيده إلى 16 نقطة، يطارده الهلال  الذي يتفوق على المريخ صاحب المركز الثالث بفارق 4 أهداف.

وغير هلال  الساحل معادلة الصدارة، فقد تصدرها الخرطوم لجولتين على التوالي، ثم تلاه  المريخ بذات المعدل، والآن يتصدر الساحل كفريق جديد.

وبفوزه الرابع  على التوالي، بدأ هلال الساحل سباقا حصريا وخاصا بينه وبين الهلال، لتدعيم  سجل أي الفريقين سيحقق أعلى رقم في عدد الانتصارات المتتالية، وذلك بعد  خروج المريخ عن السباق بتعادله مع توتي، فتوقف عند 4 انتصارات متتالية.


الخسارة القاسية والفوز الخاض

فريق  الخرطوم الوطني تراجع للترتيب الرابع ب12 نقطة، بعد خسارته ديربي مدينة  الخرطوم، أمام الأهلي الخرطوم، الذي ظفر بفوز له نكهة خاصة، لأنه جاء على  حساب فريق متكامل في خطوطه ومنسجم في تشكيله منذ عدة مواسم.


الانتفاضة ورفض الخسارة والمتاهة

من الفرق التي انتفضت بعد معاناة شديدة، كان فريق الأمل، الذي فاز الهلال الفاشر بعد 3 هزائم متتالية.

وعاد  الهلال كادقلي لسكة الانتصارات بفوز قوي على المتميز حي العرب، بينما رفض  الأهلي مروي التراجع وواصل نتائجه القوية بفوزه القوي على المريخ الفاشر.

دخلت  3 فرق مرحلة المتاهة التامة وهي الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر والهلال  الاُبَيِّض، حيث فشلت في الخروج عن دائرة الفوز الواحد بالنسبة لقطبي مدينة  الفاشر، وعدم الفوز بأي مباراة لفريق الاُبَيِّض.

ويتصدر المراكز  الخمسة الأولى كل من هلال الساحل والهلال والمريخ والخرطوم الوطني ثم  الأهلي مروي ب11 نقطة، وأما المراكز من 6 وحتى 10 فتحتلها فرق الأهلي  والخرطوم والأهلي شندي وحي العرب بورتسودان بنقاط مشتركة هي 9، ثم الهلال  كادقلي ب 8 نقاط.

وفي المركز 11 يأتي الأمل عطبرة ب7 نقاط، ويليه في المركز 12فريق حي الوادي ب6 نقاط.

والمراكز  13 و14 و15،  تحتلها فرق الهلال الفاشر والشرطة وتوتي الخرطوم على  التوالي، بنقاط مشتركة هي 4 لكل، بينما يتذيل هلال الاُبَيِّض الترتيب  بنقطتين.

أضعف معدل وأبرز الأهداف

سجل  الأسبوع السادس من الدوري السوداني أضعف معدل من حيث عدد الأهداف المحرزة  مقارنة بالأسابيع ال5 السابقة، حيث سجلت الفرق 10 أهداف في المباريات ال8،  وكان أعلى فوز هو (2/1) ولم يصل معدل الأهداف إلى 3 في أي مباراة.

وكانت أهم الأهداف للاعب أحمد ميسي "الأهلي الخرطوم"، لأنه كان الهدف الوحيد في مباراة ديربي ضد الخرطوم الوطني.

 هدف  بكري المدينة في شباك توتي كان بارزا، لأنه أنقذ المريخ من الخسارة، وأعلن  عودة اللاعب للمسابقات المحلية السودانية بعد غياب 18 شهرا، وقد كان غيابه  بسبب عقوبة الإيقاف 10 مباريات لسوء السلوك.

وأحرز لاعبون أهدافا  لأول مرة مثل ثنائي الهلال، المدافع محمد أحمد إرينق والمهاجم عيد مقدم،  وثنائي الأهلي مروي معز عبد الحليم "عجب" وقسم الله، ومحمد عمر جيرو من  الهلال كادقلي.

توقف سباق الهدافين في الجولة السادسة، واستمر نزار  حامد صانع ألعاب الهلال متصدرا للترتيب ب5 أهداف، وانزوى 9 مطاردين له عن  الإحراز ولكل منهم 3 أهداف، وهم:

محمد عبد الرحمن "الهلال"، معاذ  القوز وعوض طُلْبة "الخرطوم الوطني"، مجاهد العقيد والغاني مايكل ابوجي  "هلال الساحل"، الجزولي حسين "المريخ"، عمر ترومبيل "الشرطة القضارف"، محمد  سعيد ود أبوك"الأهلي مروي"، وخوجلي إدريس "الأهلي شندي".

الأجنبي المتألق

تألق  لاعب أجنبي واحد في الجولة السادسة بالدوري السوداني، هو لاعب الوسط  الغاني بفريق هلال الساحل أبو بكر فتاحو، الذي أحرز الهدف الوحيد لفريقه  أمام فريق الشرطة.

 وقيمة هدف فتاحو في الشرطة، في كونه وضع هلال  الساحل في الصدارة، واللاعب بهذا يكون منح هلال الساحل 6 نقاط في مباراتين،  لأنه أيضا أحرز هدف فريقه الوحيد في الجولة الخامسة في مرمى الهلال  كادقلي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الساحل يخطف صدارة الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




هلال الساحل 

خطف  هلال الساحل من مدينة بورتسودان والعائد للممتاز بعد 8 مواسم من الغياب،  صدارة الدوري السوداني الممتاز مؤقتا، بعد فوزه مساء اليوم الأحد، على  الشرطة القضارف (1/0)، في ستاد حليم/شداد، في ختام مباريات الجولة 6  للمسابقة.

أحرز لاعب الوسط الغاني لهلال أبوبكر فتاحو هدف المباراة  الوحيد في الشوط الأول، مانحا فريقه 3 نقاط جديدة، رفعت رصيده إلى 15 نقطة،  متخطيا بها الهلال والمريخ، ولكل منهما 14 نقطة.

والفوز  اليوم هو الثالث على التوالي لهلال الساحل، بعدما حصد انتصارين في  المباراتين السابقتين على حساب الخرطوم الوطني والهلال كادقلي.

وسيتوقف  الدوري السوداني لمدة 10 أيام، وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة للمنتخب الأول لتجميع  اللاعبين لأول مرة منذ نحو شهرين، بغرض الاستعداد المبكر لمواجهة منتخب ساو  تومي في مارس/ آذار المقبل بتصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2022.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل يكسر نحس 4 مباريات.. وكادقلي يباغت حي العرب
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأمل عطبرة
كسر  فريق الأمل عطبرة نحس 4 مباريات متتالية، لم يحقق فيها أي فوز، ليعود لسكة  الانتصارات، اليوم الأحد، على حساب الهلال الفاشر بنتيجة (1/0)، في ستاد  حليم/شداد، بالجولة 6 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز هدف الأمل  عطبرة مهاجمه بهاء الدين حسين في الشوط الأول، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 7  نقاط، في المركز 11، وتجمد هلال الفاشر عند 4 نقاط، في المركز 13.

وشهدت  المباراة 4 حالات إبعاد من الملعب، 3 منها من نصيب أعضاء بالجهاز الفني  للهلال الفاشر، الذي تغيب عنه أصلا المدرب محمد الفاتح، بينما كانت حالة  الإبعاد الرابعة من نصيب مدرب فريق الأمل كفاح الجيلي.

وفي  ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، كسر الهلال كادقلي صيامه عن  الانتصارات أيضا بفوزه على حي العرب بورتسودان (1/0)، وقد جاء الهدف في  منتصف الشوط الأول عن طريق محمد عمر جيرو.

وارتفع رصيد كادقلي إلى 7 نقاط في المركز العاشر، متساويا مع الأمل عطبرة، بينما تجمد رصيد حي العرب عند 8 نقاط في المركز التاسع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أجري عملية جراحية ناجحة بتركيا
 القطب المريخي الكبير عصام قدالة يطمئن الجميع علي صحته ويشكر الرياضيين والمريخاب 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ أجري قطب  المريخ الكبير وأحد داعمي النادي في الفترة الآخيرة بجانب المريخاب الخلص  بقيادة جمال الوالي والقنصل حازم  الأستاذ عصام احمد سليمان قدالة عملية  جراحية ناجحة بالعاصمة التركية أنقرة (عملية قسطرة) مساء اليوم الأحد بعد  ثلاثة أشهر من الغحوصات الطبيةوالمراجعات والتشخيصات العلاجية الامر الذي  ابعده لشهور عن نادي المريخ ومجتمعة.
وطمأن عصام قدالة الأهل والأحباب والجيران والمعارف والوسط الرياضي عموما  والمريخي علي وجه الخصوص علي صحته بعد نجاح العملية الجراحية ويقضي الآن  فترة نقاهة بالمستشفي يطمئن خلالها علي العملية ويعود بعدها للسودان.
عصام قدالة لسان حاله يلهج بالشكر والتقدير لكل من تواصل معه عبر الوسائط  مستفسرا عن وضعه الصحي وكذلك يشكر اسرة المستشفي وطاقمها الطبي الذين اولوه  عناية فائقة.
سلامات عصام قدالة وأجر وكفارة بإذن الله وعودا حميدا لأرض الوطن بموفور الصحة والعافية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* برونو يرجح كفة اليونايتد على ليفربول.. وليستر ينجو من مصيدة برينتفورد
* هاتريك أبراهام يعبر بتشيلسي إلى ثمن نهائي كأس إنجلترا
* برشلونة يهرب بثنائية من فخ إلتشي.. وأوساسونا يفوز على غرناطة
* أتلتيكو يؤمن صدارته بفوز على فالنسيا.. وتعادل سيلتا فيجو مع إيبار بالليغا
* انتصار سهل ليوفنتوس على بولونيا.. وفيرونا يسقط نابولي بهدف
* إيموبيلي يقود لاتسيو لمواصلة الانتصارات على حساب ساسولو
* بايرن ميونخ يعمق جراح شالكه.. وهوفنهايم يضرب كولن بثلاثية
* ميتز يضرب نانت بثنائية.. وبوردو يهزم أنجيه بالدوري الفرنسي
* أياكس يعزز صدارته للدوري الهولندي بفوزه على مضيفه فورتانا
* النجم الساحلي يهزم مستقبل الرجيش بثنائية في الدوري التونسي
* اتحاد جدة ينتزع تعادلا قاتلا من النصر.. والرائد يفوز على الفتح
* بشكتاش يكتسح جمرك.. وجالطة سراي يصعد لوصافة الدوري التركي
* برشلونة يفقد نجمه سيرجيو بوسكيتس ضد أتلتيك بيلباو بسبب الايقاف
* الكوري الجنوبي سون يحصد جائزة أفضل لاعب آسيوي محترف بالخارج
* مدرب ليستر سيتي يتوقع عودة المهاجم فاردي إلى الملاعب في أسرع وقت
* بيرلو: لسنا في حاجة لمهاجم جديد.. وصفقة ميلان رائعة
* موسيماني: أتمنى عبور الدحيل.. وسنواجه البايرن دون ضغوط
* كلوب: عقد صلاح لن يفسد موسم ليفربول
* دي يونج: ما زال بإمكاني اللعب بشكل أفضل .. كومان: ريكي نفذ طلبي
* رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي يعتذر عن عدم حضور ودية العراق والكويت
* جوارديولا: على فودين إثبات ذاته لأنه لا يوجد سوى دي بروين واحد
* برونو: تدربت على الركلات الحرة.. وحققت حلمي الكبير
* سولسكاير: فرنانديز تدرب 45 دقيقة على الهدف




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 




* ويكمب وندررز (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 21:45  beIN 2  حسن العيدروس


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) خيتافي 22:00  beIN 3  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* الباطن (-- : --) العين 14:30  KSA 1  عبدالله الغامدي


* التعاون (-- : --) ضمك 14:40  KSA 2  خالد المديفر


* الفيصلي (-- : --) الهلال 17:15  KSA 3  حماد العنزي


* الوحدة (-- : --) الشباب 17:45  KSA 4  مشاري القرني





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6


* الأمل عطبرة (1 : 0) هلال الفاشر

* حي العرب بورتسودان (0 : 1) هلال كادوقلي

* هلال الساحل (1 : 0) الشرطة القضارف


#الترتيب : هلال الساحل (15) الهلال (14) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (14) الخرطوم (12) أهلي مروي (11)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أوساسونا (3 : 1) غرناطة

* إلتشي (0 : 2) برشلونة

* سيلتا فيغو (1 : 1) إيبار

* أتلتيكو مدريد (3 : 1) فالنسيا


#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (47) ريال مدريد (40) برشلونة (37) إشبيلية (36) فياريال (34)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* يوفنتوس (2 : 0) بولونيا

* جنوى (1 : 0) كالياري

* هيلاس فيرونا (3 : 1) نابولي

* لاتسيو (2 : 1) ساسولو

* بارما (0 : 2) سامبدوريا


#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (41) روما (37) أتلانتا (36) يوفنتوس (36) 


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* شالكه (0 : 4) بايرن ميونيخ
* هوفنهايم (3 : 0) كولن

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (42) لايبزيج (35) باير ليفركوزن (32) فولفسبورج (32) مونشنغلادباخ (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بوردو (2 : 1) أنجيه
* ستاد ريمس (1 : 0) ستاد بريست
* ديجون (1 : 1) ستراسبورج
* ميتز (2 : 0) نانت
* رين (0 : 1) ليل
* سانت إيتيان (0 : 5) ليون

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (45) ليل (45) ليون (43) موناكو (39) رين (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* برينتفورد (1 : 3) ليستر سيتي
* تشيلسي (3 : 1) لوتن تاون
* مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 2) ليفربول

#ملحوظة : مانشستر يونايتد وليستر سيتي وتشيلسي وساوثهامتون ومانشستر سيتي يتأهلوا لدور ال5

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* أبها (2 : 2) القادسية
* الفتح (0 : 2) الرائد
* الاتفاق (1 : 2) الأهلي
* الاتحاد (1 : 1) النصر

#الترتيب : الهلال (29) الأهلي (29) الشباب (26) الاتحاد (25) التعاون (21)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستمرار المشاورات بين رئيس النادي والرئيس الفخري لدعم الفريق بأفضل العناصر



المكتب الإعلامي
تواصلت المشاورات بين رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال والرئيس الفخري للنادي معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي، وذلك من أجل دعم الفريق بأفضل اللاعبين خلال فترة الإنتقالات الجارية الأن كما يتم التشاور على إختيار أفضل المدربين للإشراف على تدريب الفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#خشارم : لا أرفض العودة للمريخ وأتلقّى العديد من المُراسلات




قال مدرب المريخ السابق التونسي جمال خشارم، إنه لا يرفض العودة من جديد لتدريب الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة وأوضح خشارم  وفق صحيفة (السوداني) من مقر إقامته بتونس، أنه يتابع كافة التطورات التي يمر بها المريخ ويتمنى له التوفيق.

وأشار خشارم إلى أنه ظل طوال الأيام الماضية يتلقى العديد من المُراسلات والاتّصالات من شخصياتٍ عدة من بينها صحفيون وإداريون جميعهم يتحدثون معه عن إمكانية عودته لتدريب الفريق، وقال إنه لا يمانع أو يعارض ذلك لعدد من الاعتبارات، وشدد بأنه لا يملك أيِّ تواصل مع رئيس المريخ سوداكال ولم يتلق أي اتصالات رسمية منه للعودة من جديد حتى اللحظة، ولفت النظر إلى أن الجميع يعلم بالأسباب التي جعلته يغادر خلال وقت سابق، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أنه يتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة ويعرف الظروف التي يمر بها الفريق والإصابات الموجودة بالإضافة إلى الأشياء الأخرى.

ولم يتردد خشارم في التأكيد على أنّ علاقته مع جميع اللاعبين جيدة وهناك تواصل مستمر بينهم، وقطع خشارم بأن المريخ لو رغب في خدماته، فإن ذلك يجب أن يحدث سريعاً باعتبار أنه ليس هناك وقت، خاصة وأنّ الفريق سيشارك بعد فترة قليلة في دوري المجموعات بالبطولة الأفريقية، وكشف عن منح الأحمر الأولوية في العروض المقدمة إليه من عدة أندية أخرى، ونفى الكابتن خشارم في ختام تصريحاته أن يكون موقفه مُعقّداً من حيث نيل الرخصة A الأفريقية، وقال إن هذا الحديث لا أساس له من الصحة لأنه خُضع إلى الامتحان خلال وقت سابق ونال الإجازة، وتساءل بالقول: لو لم أكن مُؤهّلاً لماذا عملت في النادي الصفاقسي ووصلت إلى الفريق الأول، علماً بأن ذلك ما كان له أن يحدث لولا أن وضعي سليم من النواحي كافة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الدوري السوداني

بعد نهاية الشوط الاول بين الامل وهلال الفاشر الفريقين والطاقم الفني والحكام  يتجهوا إلى صلاة المغرب في جماعه على أرضية الملعب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإعلامي عبدالعزيز وهبي


‏ظ¢‏ س  · 



مجلس المريخ يخاطب الفيفا لحل ازمة. اللاعب طيفور ..



خاطب مجلس المريخ الفيفا في ساعات متأخرة من ليلة الأمس بغرض حل ازمة اللاعب التي طالت ولم يستطع حلها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ...ويتوقع الرد بالحسم وحل الأزمة  خلال الساعات القادمة .

الصفوة عبدالعزيز وهبي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ضمن الأكثر تتويجاً بالدوري في العقد الأخير




ï؟¼

يناير 25, 2021

تواجد المريخ ضمن الأندية التي توجت بالدوري خمس مرات أو أكثر خلال العقد الأخير (2011 – 2020 ) ، وذلك حسب رصد الاتحاد الدولي لتاريخ وإحصائيات كرة القدم IFFHS .

المريخ توّج بالدوري أعوام ( 2011 ، 2013 ، 2015 ، 2018  ، 2019  ، 2020  ).
وتصدر  القائمة فريق ريال استي من نيكاراجوا الذي فاز بالدوري  المحلي  هناك عشرة مرات، ومن الأندية التي فازت بالدوري تسع مرات يوفنتوس الإيطالي،  وتواجد نادي برشلونة الإسباني في القائمة بعد أن توج بلقب الدوري ست مرات خلال العقد الأخير.
ومن الأندية العربية فاز الأهلي بلقب الدوري المصري سبع مرات ومثلها للترجي التونسي، ومن بعدهما بجانب المريخ، كل من الجيش بلقب الدوري السوري ست مرات والكويت الكويتي نفس العدد من الألقاب وأيضاً نادي لخويا القطري والوحدات الأردني والعهد اللبناني حيث نال كل منهم لقب الدوري خمس مرات.

وعلى الصعيد الأفريقي هناك نادي  تي بي مازيمبي الذي توج بلقب الدوري في الكنغو سبع مرات ونفس العدد لنادي قورماهيا في الدوري الكيني وأيضاً الجيش الرواندي، بينما توج نادي الملعب بلقب الدوري في مالي ست مرات، بينما توج فريق  كمبالا سيتي بلقب الدوري في أوغندا خمس مرات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


المفضلة  · 



A new coach, he is a giant in his field and a champion on three continents



#almerreikh








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد خلافات.. مساعد "زوران" يرحل عن الهلال

  علم #سبورتاق أن البوسني "عدنان هودجيتش" المدرب المساعد بالإطار الفني للفريق الأول طلب إنهاء تعاقده مع النادي الأزرق.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق فقد طرأت خلافات في الأيام الأخيرة حول دور  "عدنان" ضمن الطاقم الفني وفشله في تقديم الإضافة المطلوبة في ظل وجود  الثنائي "محمد أحمد بشير - بشه" و التونسي "مهدي مرزوق" مدرب الأحمال وصاحب  المهام المتعددة.

 وغاب "عدنان" عن تدريبات "الهلال" الأخيرة ومباراة "الأهلي شندي" متعللاً بالمرض وقالت دائرة الكرة أنه مُنح إذناً للسفر إلي بلاده.

 ويغادر "هودجيتش" العاصمة الخرطوم اليوم صوب بلاده بتذكرة دون عودة وفق ما علم #سبورتاق.

 ويُعد" عدنان" مقرباً من الصربي" زوران مانولو فيتش" المدير الفني للهلال، وسبق له أن عمل معه في أنجولا والمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم




ابوعاقلة اماسا

إلى متى..؟

* أخيراً.. وقع المريخ مع مدرب صربي بعد عشرات الأسماء التي ظهرت في الترشيحات بدء بالفرنسي الإيطالي دييغو غارزيتو، وهو محبوب الجماهير لما يمتلك من سجل وإسم، ولكن سوداكال لا يتعاقد مع أمثال هذا المدرب، لأسباب كثيرة جداً أستبعد منها الجانب المالي، فما رأيناه في هذه الأيام في المريخ عنوانه البشتنة والبهدلة وهي أشياء لا توجد في قاموس العجوز الذي درب الفريق من قبل في أفضل الفترات إستقراراً وحقق أفضل النتائج ومع ذلك انتهت علاقته مع النادي بالفيفا.
* سوداكال بحث عن مدرب يكون مستعداً لتحمل (البهدلة) في مرتباته وسكنه وأكله وشربه من أجل أن يصنع إسماً مع فريق كبير مثل المريخ، لذلك بحث عن الرخيص.. لذلك لمعت الكثير من الأسماء الكبيرة في الترشيحات وتعاقد مع رقم (ظ¢ظ ) تقريباً، وبعد ذلك سندخل في مرحلة جديدة تبدأ بوصوله وسكنه وتأقلمه على السودان في هذه الظروف التي نمر بها نحن كسودانيين ونحس أحياناً بأننا غرباء، وبعد ذلك يتعرف على زملاءه في الجهاز الفني واللاعبين والفريق، وبما أن المباريات بدون جمهور لن يعيش الترحاب والشغف الجماهيري الذي يضحي المدربين من أجله، ثم يعيش تلك الأجواء التي مر بها السليمي وخشارم ويجد نفسه في اختبار تحمل لعدم مصداقية الإدارة وبعدها يحدث ما حدث من قبل وتتكرر ذات المشاهد.. ولكن… إلى متى يا سوداكال؟
* النادي في قامة المريخ ومكانته وجماهيريته وإمكانياته يفترض أن يتعاقد مع جهاز فني متكامل قبل بداية الموسم بشكل كافٍ، وقبل أن يبدأ يطلعه على البرنامج والطموحات ويعرف أن المريخ فريق كبير يدخل كل البطولات لينافس على اللقب ثم يوفر له الإمكانيات المتاحة من معينات عمل وبيئة لكي ينجز، ولكننا الآن جئنا بمدرب (مغامر) سيجد نفسه بعد أسبوعين فقط أمام كبرى التحديات في الدوري والأبطال، وخيرة نجومه موزعين ما بين الإيقاف والإصابات، والعدد الجاهز غير معد بشكل سليم بدنياً، وبالتالي معرضون لإصابات أيضاً، بالإضافة إلى تعاقدات جديدة توسع مدى الحيرة عند المدرب الجديد.
* صراحة الوضع محير ومحرج للغاية ولا شيء يطمئن في ظل إدارة تعشق الضبابية ورئيس غريب المزاج والأطوار والتصرفات وبيئة غير محفزة وثقة تتراجع كل مرة نحو الحضيض، بين اللاعبين والإدارة، وبين الإدارة والأجهزة الفنية والجمهور والإدارة في لوحة مبعثرة لا تتفق مع متطلبات الإنجاز أو حتى المحافظة على الكبرياء وماء الوجه للمريخ..!
* هنالك أسباب قوية دفعت المدرب الفرنسي غوميز لمغادرة المريخ والذهاب لمنافسه المباشر (سيمبا) التنزاني، أولها أنه سيتعامل هناك مع إدارة محترفة تعرف معنى الشفافية، بدلاً عن العميل رقم صفر الذي يرأس المريخ ويتحدث بما لا يفعل.. ذهب إلى مكان إرتفع فيه راتبه لثلاثة أضعاف وقدموه في مؤتمر صحفي أنيق وصلتنا منه الصور مباشرة ونقلت أحداثه الفضائيات، وعندنا كان قد دخل الخرطوم دون أن يشعر به أحد..!
* إنتقل ليعمل في نادٍ يمتلك إدارة طموحة لديها خطط وبرامج، وفريق يتدرب في ملعب واحد ولا يلجأ لملاعب الأحياء الشعبية الطرفية.. ونحن لا نلومه بل نتركه يذهب في حال سبيله لنبكي حظ المريخاب العاثر الذي وضعهم تحت سطوة رئيس لا يصدقك إذا امتدحته وقلت له أنت صادق.. ومع ذلك يريد أن يلاحق الفرنسي ويقاضيه… شيء عجيب..!!
* يا أحمد مختار.. حتى الآن يمتلك المريخ مقومات الفريق الكبير من عناصر لاعبين وجماهير شغوفة وإعلام وطموحات كبيرة، فقط تنقصه إدارة تلتزم بالمصداقية والإحترافية وتدرك حقيقة ما تفعل بعيداً عن المكايدات والمشاحنات التي وصلت أوجها بوقوف أعضاء مجالس إدارة أمام البوليس للتنازع حول من أحق بإدارة الإستاد؟
حواشي
* ما قدمته المجموعة المسؤولة عن الإستاد الآن عمل مشرف يذكرنا بأن المريخ نادٍ كبير كبير وراءه رجال، ويمنحنا الأمل بإقتراب فترة التشرد إلى النهاية وعودة الفريق إلى دياره، كل ذلك بمجهود جماعي قاده قروب الجار لإعمار الدار وبإشراف متميز من علي أسد، وبدون أي مساهمة من سوداكال الذي أدخل أدباً جديداً في النزاعات المريخية ونقل الصراع الإداري لأقسام الشرطة..!
* للأسف علي أسد لعب دوراً كبيراً في وصول سوداكال لمنصب رئيس المريخ، وهذه لا تحتاج تذكير، ولكن أن تصل العلاقة بين الرجلين إلى حد الإستعانة بالبوليس فهذه بدعة وسنة في غاية القبح… ودرك بعيد من الفشل..!
* سيندم المريخاب على أنهم رفضوا الحلول التي قدمتها لجنة الإنتخابات.. فما يجري خلف الكواليس من تفاصيل تدل على أن سوداكال يخطط لتمكين نفسه في المريخ لأطول فترة ممكنة.. ربما حتى الموت..!!
* هنالك تلاعب في ملفات العضوية، وقد نبهت من وقت مبكر لخطورة هذه الملفات وأهميتها في قضية المريخ كلها ودورها في تحديد مستقبله.. وما لم يتوصل الناس لوضع هذه الملفات أمام لجنة محايدة تنقحها ثم تفتح الباب أمام الإجراءات الجديدة في الضوء فابشروا بإستمرار سوداكال لعشر سنوات على الأقل.. وحينها فلننسى الأمر ولا نتحدث عن الإستقرار والإحتراف… ولو جئنا بالتازي رئيساً فخرياً.
* ما خلصت إليه لجنة الإستئنافات والإنضباط بشأن لاعبي المريخ في تقديري كان شيئاً طبيعياً ومتوقعاً، ولكن التعقيدات صنعتها ضعف خبرة إداريي الهلال وحرص بعض إداريي الإتحاد على الجوديات.
* وبالنسبة للمريخ فإن سوداكال هو السبب الأساسي في الأزمة.. ولولا تدخل المريخاب من خارج المجلس لكان الثلاثي الآن في صفوف الهلال.
* كنا سنشهد أكبر هجرة للاعبي المريخ نحو الهلال عبر التأريخ…









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك ////// بابكر سلك

لو تعرف يا حمدوك 

*تعرف يا حمدوك الناس الطلعت وترست هم نفس الناس الجابوك 
*نفس الناس الحبوك 
*نفس الناس القالوا بنحبك يا حمدوك 
*لكن كمان صبروا وصابروا ورجوك 
*استنوك ياحمدوك 
*ورجوك ورجوك 
*الأسعار مشعللة فوق 
*رجوك واترجوك 
*وهم فاهمين وفهموك 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً صادر قطن جزيرتها مشحون في البواخر فوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً سودانيرها في مطار هيثرو ضاربة الروق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً قطرها يقدل فوق سكك حديدها شاقي سهوله والمزارع طوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً صادراتها مالية العالم وكمّين سوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً جنيها في السما والدولار محروق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً لحمها راااقد بالطايوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً مصانعها المحلية كافية السوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً صمغها العربي بتصدر باسمها وعايدو مالي بنوك 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً اقتصادها خالي شكوك 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً خزانتها تبل الشوق وتفرح المعشوق 
*لاكا مسكت بلداً في العالم صاحب مقام مرموق 
*لكن ياحمدوك 
*بالإمكان أفضل مما كان ومما هو كائن يا حمدوك 
*ترّسوا شان ينبهوك 
*ولسه قولهم بنحبك ياحمدوك 
*وما قادرين يقولوا غير كده يا جوك 
*طلعهم ... اخرجهم من الحرج والمنعرج والضيق الشديد يا حمدوك 
*ولا تجدهم مضطرين يقولوا أي شئ خلاف بنحبك يا حمدوك
*أها 
*نجي للكورة 
*هي وينا الكورة؟؟؟؟؟؟
* أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*ويوفق حمدوككم 
*ويفك زنقتكم 
*وينضف رغيفتكم 
*ويرخص لحمتكم 
*ويطلع زيتكم الإسمو بترولكم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*الرغيف بالكيلو يا والينا 
*هل سيد الفرن ربع كيلو بدينا؟
*وهل من الحتة ادينا بتجوز لينا 
*والرغيف الفخدة كيلوهو بكم يا والينا؟؟؟
*خالي عضم يا والينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال عندو مسابقة 
أغلى كيلو اللحمة ولا كيلو الرغيف ولا كيلو الكهربا ولا كيلو مشوار الركشة؟؟؟
ترسل الإجابات على بريد مجلس الوزراء والمجلس السيادي والمجلس البيغادي 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
في السلك
 بابكر سلك

خسارة مكسب 

*تعادلنا أمام توتي خسارة 
*فبحساب فارق الخبرات والإمكانات توتي مع احترامنا لها ليست نداً 
*ولكن هذا لا يمنعها حقها في أن تطمح في الفوز علينا 
*بل حقها في الحلم بأن تظفر بالممتاز 
*فالهلال مثلاً يحلم بالأميرة السمراء لما عجّز 
*ولو كانت الأميرة السمراء راجية الهلال لأصبحت أشهر بايرة في العالم 
*المهم 
*من حق توتي أن تطمح وتحلم وتنجز 
*لا تبخسوا لها حاجاتها 
*كان تعادلنا أمامها خسارة 
*وكان مكسب 
*كان مكسب يذكرنا بأن الكرة لا تعرف الأسماء ولكنها تعترف بالعطاء
*كان مكسبا لأنه نبهنا لنقاط ضعف تحتاج لمراجعة 
*وكان مكسباً لأنه تجربة من تجارب الإعداد لمشوار المجموعات
*يبقى لا للحزن 
*طالما الفشل يعتبر تجربة ونعتبر به
*وتبقي خسارة مكسب
*المهم 
*الفيفا مالها طولت قاطعه وشها؟
*وتعديلاتنا الحاصل فيها شنو؟
*ولجنة عامر قالت شنو؟
*والجمعية متييييين؟
*ومنو البحق ليهو دخول الجمعية؟
*والحاصل شنو في لجنة العضوية؟؟؟
*لكن الحاصل في الإستاد غير 
*ما شاء الله 
*وتحية لنفرة الجار ظ¢ 
*وتحية لنفرة المضمار الجابت أربعة مليار 
*تحية للقروبات الساهمت 
*وتحية للديمقراطية 
*التي علمت الناس أن ينفروا خفافاً لأجل كيانهم 
*لأن أساس العمل الديمقراطي يقوم على إلزام النفس بالواجب قبل المطالبة بالحقوق 
*وأن تساهم بفكرك ومالك في مسيرة ناديك 
*هذا يعني أنك ديمقراطي حتى لو ما عارف روحك 
*السؤال الغلط هو البلد دي عملت لي شنو؟
*أما السؤال الصاح فهو أنا قدمت للبلد دي شنو؟
*الصيغة الأولى هي فكر الإنتهازية وأنصار الشمولية أرباب المحسوبية 
*أما الصيغة الثانية فهي صيغة أهل الديمقراطية 
*وتحية للديمقراطية وأهلها 
*المهم 
*يا محمد عبد الماجد 
*ربنا أداكم الأمير 
*لكن اصرفوا النظر عن الأميرة 
*ما ممكن الأمير والأميرة
*والله لو بقيتوا الهلال السعودي ما تجمعوا بين الأمير والأميرة 
*وكتب الحبيب محمد عبد الماجد عن حاجة الهلال لسبعة من نجوم المريخ عشان يظفر بالأميرة 
*ونسي محمد أن في هذا اعتراف بأنو السبعة ديل ما ليهم مثيل في المائدة الأميرية 
*سبعة يا مفتري؟
*طيب التشكيلة بتاعتكم فضل فيها كم؟
*أظنها الخجلة هي التي منعت صديقي من التصريح بأنو الهلال لو ما جاب حداشر من المريخ ما بشيل الأميرة السمراء 
*شكراً ياحمادة على ترشيحك لنا بالظفر بالأميرة. 
*أيها الناس 
*لسسسه عند كلمتي 
*اهتموا بالصغار تبقوا كبار 
*المهم 
*نحتج على الاتحاد 
*نحتج على لجان الاتحاد 
*ثم نعود لنمارس الصمت عند الترشيحات للاتحادات ولجانها 
*الاحتجاج يجب أن يكون بالعمل 
*والآن الفرصة سانحة بغياب المؤتمر الوطني 
*والكلام ده ساااهل 
*لما فكرنا في تغيير اتحاد السلة المحلي 
*غيرنا الاتحاد المحلي والعام 
*في أقل من عام 
*وعندما تم فتح باب التنافس لرئاسة الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم 
*تقدم حسن عبدالسلام 
*ودفع المريخ بمنافس مريخي لحسن عبدالسلام المريخي 
*هكذا كنا ندير معارك إنتخابات الاتحادات
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*تاني اترّست علينا 
*غلبتكم ولا شنو يا والينا؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال في ناس بقوا يقولوا غشيتونا ارح القيادة بنوديكم العيادة ارح القيادة بنوديكم العيادة مشينا القيادة قفلتوا العيادة ومرضتونا 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*المسابقات تصدر برمجة  كأس السودان (بطولة الزعيم المحببة)
 أصدرت لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، برمجة كأس السودان القومي، والتي يبدأ دورها  الأول يوم 5 فبراير المقبل، والإياب يوم 12 فبراير 2021م.. وذلك للموسم  الحالي 2020-2021 م..





*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*المريخ ينهي أزمة البرازيلي ماركوس

قال نادي المريخ اليوم الإثنين إنه تخلص من العبء المالي للاعب البرازيلي ماركوس دوس سانتوس، وذلك بعد سداد مستحقاته.

ودفع رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال مستحقات دوس سانتوس، وفقا لما ذكره المريخ في نشرة رسمية اليوم الإثنين.

وأكد النادي الأحمر أنه بعد سداد مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي البالغة 24 ألف دولار أمريكي تم رفع عقوبة الحرمان من التعاقد.


وكان  دوس سانتوس قد جاء للسودان في 2018، برفقة مواطنه الآخر والتر، وقام نادي  المريخ بتجنيسهما وتعاقد معهما، ومنح دوس سانتوس مرتبا قدره ألفي دولار.

لكن  النادي أدخل بيانات اللاعب في نظام تعاقدات اللاعبين الدوليين "tms"، دون  أن يكمل التعاقد معه، فاشتكاه دوس سانتوس للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالفيفا،  التي حكمت لصالحة في أغسطس/آب الماضي.

وفي ديسمبر/كانون الأول 2020،  أرسل الفيفا للمريخ خطابا ذكره فيه بضرورة دفع 24 ألف دولار مستحقات  اللاعب، وإلا سيحرم من التعاقدات 3 فترات تعاقدية، قبل أن ينهي النادي  الأزمة رسميا.
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*السيرة الذاتية للصربي ميودراج يسيتش المدرب الجديد للمريخ
ولد يسيتش عام 1958 بمدينة أوسيسينيكا الصربية ولكنه يحمل جنسية آخرى وهي البوسنة والهرسك. ويعد يسيتش صاحب الـ63 عاما من المدربين المتميزين لأنه معروف بصرامته وإجادته لقراءة الخصم.

وسبق للمدرب الصربي تمثيل منتخب يوغسلافيا في الثمانينيات، بجانب تحقيق عدد من الإنجازات مع بعض الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها.
تولى مهمة تدريب 22 فريقًا خلال مسيرته منها 7 تجارب في أندية عربية بعد  اعتزاله كرة القدم عام 1993، ويحمل رخصة التدريب الاحترافية من الاتحاد  الأوروبي لكرة القدم.

وخاض يسيتش تجربة تدريبية سابقة في الدوري السعودي مع فريق نجران موسم  2012، بالإضافة إلى العربى الكويتي والاتفاق السعودي وخورفكان الإماراتي واخرها كانت مع الإسماعيلي المصري في 2019.





*

----------

